# Omnitrope



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone used this recently?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes. It sucked. Fake!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually come to think of it I still have 2 kits in my fridge that I'm not using Haha


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

B-rad said:


> Anyone used this recently?


Most prob fake

With pharma grade Gh I always like to know exactly where it's comming from

Eg what pharmacy etc

And their are a lot of fake omnitrope long acting slin I believe to replicate the smell


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the majority that is going round is fake and some good ones at that, i have used the genuine and it is very good but hard to find


----------



## ratk7915 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a load of Sandoz Austria Omnitrope 6.7mg/ml (either 20 or 30iu), They are in a thick square box, white with blue writing and a red triangle in the corner with the light blue Sandoz 'S', Also the info leaflet that comes with them is big and sticky taped up to keep it compact, its in 3 different languages (none of them English). The cartridge is thin with a sticker round it with the info on and a grey rubber bung in the end with a cross on it. CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME IF THE ABOVE IS GENUINE OR NOT?? And if it is real whats the best way to take it?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ratk7915 said:


> I have a load of Sandoz Austria Omnitrope 6.7mg/ml (either 20 or 30iu), They are in a thick square box, white with blue writing and a red triangle in the corner with the light blue Sandoz 'S', Also the info leaflet that comes with them is big and sticky taped up to keep it compact, its in 3 different languages (none of them English). The cartridge is thin with a sticker round it with the info on and a grey rubber bung in the end with a cross on it. CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME IF THE ABOVE IS GENUINE OR NOT?? And if it is real whats the best way to take it?


Take a pic and quote ps carb in it mate

Lots of fake omnitrope though


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

ratk7915 said:


> I have a load of Sandoz Austria Omnitrope 6.7mg/ml (either 20 or 30iu), They are in a thick square box, white with blue writing and a red triangle in the corner with the light blue Sandoz 'S', Also the info leaflet that comes with them is big and sticky taped up to keep it compact, its in 3 different languages (none of them English). The cartridge is thin with a sticker round it with the info on and a grey rubber bung in the end with a cross on it. CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME IF THE ABOVE IS GENUINE OR NOT?? And if it is real whats the best way to take it?


Very hard to tell without a picture! If you don't post I'll post some that I have in the fridge and you can see if it's the same


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

As i echo what has already been said in below answers its hard to get the proper Omni now days ..

The below thread is the real ones

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/real-aas-pictures/217832-omni.html

Its not the cross on that end you need to look at ,, Look at the bung end , Check the crimping and the crimped bung should have squiggly lines on the rubber you draw out from ..

But saying that im sure some of the copy carts would have caught on to this by now


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Well that saves me the hassle of taking pictures. Haha. There seems to be far more fake gh in the UK than here in Ireland. Seems like a nightmare over there. I don't envy anyone.


----------



## ratk7915 (Jun 26, 2013)

So when you guys say fake then it wont work at all? whats in it exactly?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ratk7915 said:


> So when you guys say fake then it wont work at all? whats in it exactly?


thats the issue, you do not know whats in it unless you test it, some have been found to be insulin.......some might say it contains GH but then it could be GHRP peptides but at the end of the day products are faked because they are cheap to make and can sell for top money, i doubt the counterfeiters care whats in them as long as they make money.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bail said:


> Most prob fake
> 
> With pharma grade Gh I always like to know exactly where it's comming from
> 
> ...


my mates just got some Omnitrope, blue and white box, 32iu is it or something? Very cheap which lifted my eyebrow. He said today it smelt of hospitals, kinda like Pfizer cartridges/pens. This a good sign or sign its slin??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adding the smell is not hard to fake


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> my mates just got some Omnitrope, blue and white box, 32iu is it or something? Very cheap which lifted my eyebrow. He said today it smelt of hospitals, kinda like Pfizer cartridges/pens. This a good sign or sign its slin??


Theirs actaukky a chemical name I have been told by my source but can't remember lol

But as Paul says can be very easily faked.

Everyone says simplexx is the most faked on the market but imo I've seen a lot more fake omitrope

Could have hit gold though if it legit


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> adding the smell is not hard to fake





bail said:


> Theirs actaukky a chemical name I have been told by my source but can't remember lol
> 
> But as Paul says can be very easily faked.
> 
> ...


i forward him the posts last night. Hes going to try some during the day as at the moment hes been jabbing pre-bed. See if he gets hungry, if he does then its def slin, or another peptide?

price is far too low to be legit, especially when compared to what i know ppl are buying pfizer pens in bulk from turkey for.

will let you know if and when he gets back to me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> i forward him the posts last night. Hes going to try some during the day as at the moment hes been jabbing pre-bed. See if he gets hungry, if he does then its def slin, or another peptide?
> 
> price is far too low to be legit, especially when compared to what i know ppl are buying pfizer pens in bulk from turkey for.
> 
> will let you know if and when he gets back to me.


my mate jabbed 2iu, not feeling hungry, but 2iu is a small dose even if it was insulin? If it is long acting slin, would hungry strike quickly or later on?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> my mate jabbed 2iu, not feeling hungry, but 2iu is a small dose even if it was insulin? If it is long acting slin, would hungry strike quickly or later on?


Could be faked with anything not just slin its only the smell they need to replicate

I think hilly had some fake ones that contained slin he measured blood sugar post jab I believe


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bail said:


> Could be faked with anything not just slin its only the smell they need to replicate
> 
> I think hilly had some fake ones that contained slin he measured blood sugar post jab I believe


yeah i remember him saying.

TBH the price my mate has paid only prooves its fake. You cant buy pharma GH for anywhere near what he paid.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah i remember him saying.
> 
> TBH the price my mate has paid only prooves its fake. You cant buy pharma GH for anywhere near what he paid.


Yep i have also been offered some so cheep i know they could not be the legit Omni , The legit ones you still have to pay top price for


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to bring up old thread but does omnitrope ment to smell ? I got sinplexx before and that did and my omnitrope everything checks out real the rubber bung moves and the other end the rubber is criss crossed and its crimpled properly just can't smell that smell


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone ?


----------

